# Pole Barn advice



## squeak (Apr 5, 2011)

We are planning to put up a 30x36 pole barn this year. In looking at different types of posts, we are tying to decide what to go with so I am looking for your experience here.

Would you guys recommend pressure treated 6x6 for the posts or untreated hemlock, cedar, spruce, tamarack....

Also, do you guys recommend putting cement in the holes or just backfilling with gravel/dirt?

Thanks in advance! Tips and advice welcome! :smile:


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I have sand soil and have to use concrete to hold the posts down, to keep the roof from pulling out the posts and flying away in a storm. My pole barn is going to be somewhere 16 - 18ft at the eaves so an engineer decided that we had to use 8x8 posts. 

Your soil, wind loads, snow loads, roof height will determine what you need. I don't know if you have the equivalent of extension agents in Canada, but if you do, call them. If they don't know, they will refer you to someone local who will have free and relevant info to your circumstances.


----------



## squeak (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I guess I could ask the building inspector. I don't think we have extension agents here.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

3-2"x6" pressure treated boards, 4' deep, 1 8', 1 10', 1 12' sandwiched together with untreated 2"x6"s to the heighth needed. Tamped crushed rock. I put 6" of concrete in each hole. I find the good green pressure treated lumber lasts longer than the same pressure treated 6"x6"s as the treatment goes all the way through a 2"er, only about 1" all the way around a 6"x6", the center remains untreated. This is premium Douglas Fir. Concrete holds the wet right around the post and they rot right at the top of the concrete. Rock lets it dry out. I like narrower center section with leanto's for storage and livestock buildings as they are cheaper to build. Shop buildings, I like a freespan with no center posts....James


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

During my time as a contractor we build a lot of pole barns and over the years the code requirements changed dramatically. When we started you could build a 30 foot wide building on 4x4's. We would dig out the post hole by hand down to the frost line and throw a couple of bags of quick crete in there. That was it. The truss carriers were 2 2x10/'s. Now a 30 footer in Michigan must have at least 2x6 posts pressure treated ground contact rated. A 30" dia 8" thick concrete pad is the minimum.footer. Over 30 it must be a 6x6 post. You never place concrete around a post. That will cause premature failure. The truss carriers and girt and purlin spacings are specified by code. They will tell you what they want. Ground contact Pressure treated wood is good for at least 50 years. Cedar will not last much more than 20 if my fence posts are a reliable indicator.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Please post pictures? It is easier for me to understand. Thank you.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine is a 32x28' which has pressure treated 6x6's with 2 bags of concrete in each hole. We get a lot of snow in the winter & only had a issue with 1 post so far. Been up for 10 years.


----------

